# Räucherofenbau aus Stein



## Bihn (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo Räucherprofis
Da ich seit ein paar Wochen eine Beteiligung an einen kleinen Angelteich habe #a , möchte ich mir nun einen kleinen Räucherofen im Garten selberbauen(kann auch größer sein  :q  :q  :q ). Was mir vorschwebt ist ein mit Klinkersteinen gemauerter Ofen. Er sollte so groß sein daß Aale, ca. 20 Forellen, oder ne halbe Sau auf Toast genug Freiraum hat ohne gleich Platzangst zu bekommen  :q . Nun zu meiner Frage: hat schon mal jemand von Euch so was gebaut wenn ja wäre es echt super wenn er mir die Bauanleitung geben könnte. Danke schon mal im vorraus auch im Namen meiner Nachbarn :m


----------



## Jo (11. Januar 2003)

Da bin ich auf die Antworten schon mal gespannt. Ich habe derartiges in diesem Sommer auch vor. 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## schlot (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo Bihn,
ist im Prinzip kein Problem, solltest nur Deine Nachbarn
nicht vergessen, die können Dir unter Umständen Schwierig-
keiten machen (Rauchbelästigung) usw., dann solltest Du
Abstände zu brennbaren Bauteilen einhalten sonst bekommst Du Probleme mit Deinem Schornsteinfeger.
wohnst du in einer Reihenhaussiedlung in der Stadt ist das nicht so einfach am Land dagegen ist das alles einfacher
(größere abstände zur Nachbarschaft).
Willst du das Teil aus Mauersteinen errichten, kann das ein ganz schöner Apparat werden, brauchst dann 11,5 er Mauersteine daß es halbwegs stabil wird.
Nachteil einer gemauerten Räucherkammer ist diese auf 
90 - 100 ° Temperatur zu bringen um die Fische zu garen
und zwecks Keime usw. ist dies ja erforderlich.
Kaltrauch dürfte hier kein Problem sein.
Machst du hingegen zuviel Feuer wirds zu heiß und bei hohen 
Temperaturen steigt die Hitze in größeren Kammern nicht gleichmäßig auf, bedeutet ungleichmäßiges garen und noch ein Nachteil von Holzfeuerung, kriegst immer schwarze 
Finger wenn du die Fische anfässt.
Baust du dir so ein Teil, so ist zu beachten, keinen direkten Kontakt mit Feuer, mußt also Rauch umlenken mittels Fettfang und im Rauchabzug brauchst du eine 
Absperrklappe die du schliessen kannst sonst haut dir die Hitze gleich wieder ab, qualmt dann zwar fürchterlich
aber nur so hast du eine Chance Temperatur rein zu bekommen.

Hoffe nun dich nicht entmutigt zu haben, kannst mich aber ruhig anposten wenn du genauere Infos brauchst.


----------



## alfnie (11. Januar 2003)

... ich auch gespannt ! Habe schon länger den Platz, die
Steine, die Lust - aber keinen vernünftigen Bauplan !


Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2003)

@bihn 
hab hier mal ein paar Tipps zum Sparen 

Klinkersteine sind teuer... 
ich würde 11,5 er Kalksandsteine oder Kalksplittsteine nehmen und die Grundform mit denen mauern,  und dann die Außenseiten mit den Klinkersteinen oder vielleicht mit billig Fliesen verzieren kommt dir billig, ist stabil, und sieht nach was aus! 

dann solltest du noch Feuerfesten Mörtel verwenden.. 
hier rate ich dir feuerfesten Zement zu kaufen und den Mörtel dann selber zu machen da feuerfester Mörtel auch recht teuer ist...

@schlot.. kann man für sowas schamott steine gebrauchen???


----------



## masch1 (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo schick mir per PN deine Adresse ich schick dir dan nen kompletten Bauplan mit anleitung. Ich hab das nicht selbt gemacht sondern jemand anderes Deshalb kann ich den Plan nicht ins AB stellen Urheberrecht sorry


----------



## schlot (11. Januar 2003)

@ Franz,
Schamotte kann man für die Feuerung verwenden, für Außen-
teile einer Feuerstätte nicht geeignet, da Schamotte nicht Witterungsbeständig ist. Für die Räucherkammer selbst
brauchst du auch keinen Schamott, dient als Wärmespeicher
ist aber in einer Räucherung nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Bihn (12. Januar 2003)

@ alle
Danke schon mal fürs erste, wenn ich meinen Rußofen im Sommer fertig habe werde ich dann mal ein Foto in AB setzen :m  :m  :m


----------



## muddyliz (20. April 2003)

*Bauanleitung Räucherofen*

Schau mal nach unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger da hast du eine genaue Bauanleitung.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## redibu (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

hallo,
bin relativ neu im forum und habe deinen kommentar um räucherofen gelesen,
bin ebenfalls interrressiert an dem bauplan bestehtdie möglichkeit daßdu mir ihn auch zukommen läßt?gruß tbu@freenet.de


----------



## aal60 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*



redibu schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin relativ neu im forum und habe deinen kommentar um räucherofen gelesen,
> bin ebenfalls interrressiert an dem bauplan bestehtdie möglichkeit daßdu mir ihn auch zukommen läßt?gruß tbu@freenet.de



Hallo, erst mal ein Herzliches Willkommen. #h

Das Thema ist schon öfters behandelt worden. Schau mal
unter den Beitrag 55  . Da findest Du meine falls Interesse Ich habenoch die Skizzen von den V4A-Teilen.






Hier im Anglerboard gibt es viele Bauanleitungen. Mußt nur einwenig stöbern. Und dann Gutes Gelingen, auch beim Vergolden. #6


----------



## Cordl (14. August 2009)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

Bei deinem Beitrga ist ja alles i.O. aber ich brauche diese "bl..." bauanleitung für meinen Mann und der ist sehr ungeduldig. Kannst du mir helfen.
Cordl


----------



## Schmoiz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*



masch1 schrieb:


> Hallo schick mir per PN deine Adresse ich schick dir dan nen kompletten Bauplan mit anleitung. Ich hab das nicht selbt gemacht sondern jemand anderes Deshalb kann ich den Plan nicht ins AB stellen Urheberrecht sorry


 Könntest du sie mir auch schicken?
bauhof1@lra-aoe.de
vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## heinmama (22. September 2010)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

Hallo,

hier gibt es auchne Anleitung:

http://wismar.jimdo.com/räuchern-smoked-fish/räucherofen/

Einfach mal gucken. 

Gr Heinmama


----------



## astra-g-16v (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

Hier ist mein ofen.


----------



## astra-g-16v (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

weitere bilder.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

@astra-g-16v:

Alter Schwede, klasse Öfchen!! Was sind das für Türen???

Habe das Projekt seit zwei Jahren vor... eine ganze Palette Klinker steht in der Firma, Schamottsteine und Hockerkocher sind auch da, das Podest ist schon gemauert...

Nur mit dem Rest hapert es noch. Im Winter hätte ich Zeit aber bei Frost mauern taugt halt nix.


----------



## astra-g-16v (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Räucherofenbau aus Stein*

Hi das sind die revisionstüren ist zwar dünnes blech aber die erfüllen ihren zweck, es kann sein das dadurch viel wärme verloren geht aber hab in der grösse keine passende gefunden und vom preis her waren die auch ganz gut für beide im internet ca 40 euro inkl versand.


----------

